# Gearing A Mini Radge 8000 Motor



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

Does Any Buddy Know How To Gear The Tekin Mini Radge 8000 Motor Im Wondering How Do The Guys At Team Tekin Make Them Go So Fast I Race A Rc18t On Carpet Oval But I Cant Get My Tekin Go As Fast As The Team Tekin Drivers Can


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

what are you useing for batterys and battery connectors ?? the stock connectors are no good for the 6800 motor, let alone the 8000kv !!


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

i am using stock connectors its worked good so far but i am wondering what gear ratios are good thanks


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you have to be loosing massive power, my 6800 would not run with the stock connectors, i was getting killed by trucks with baja motors, change your connectors first, deans or powerpole, i run powerpoles, then mess with gears, rpm just came out with a nice gear set for 1/18 scale motors. once you get all the power to the motor that it is supposed to get, you will not have to play with gears much !!


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

im the fastest out there with the stock connectors i just wondering the gear ratios with mini radge


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The stock HPI type connectors are for portable phones and are only rated at 3 amps. Deans are nice and small and will carry the current. I use Tamiya style. 
Gear the thing as high as You can the brushless motors have lots of toque. In other words big pinion and small spur gear.


----------



## ShortyRacing13 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi GEORGE LARRABEE! I have an rc18truggy with a mamba 8000 in it. I have found that the best gearing for it is 14/60. Good amount of speed and acceleration. Also, you will deffinatly need deans. No doubt about it. You car will suffer with the stock conectors and when they melt you will have a big mess on your hands. If you would like pics of my 18t, view my gallery.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

I run a 19/55 at my carpet track


----------

